# KeyListener Bug



## Battleju (29. Okt 2017)

Hey,
ich war gearde dabei ein Game zu programmieren. Nur, beim KeyListener habe ich ein Problem:
Wenn ich eine Pfeiltaste (zB VK_UP) drücke, dann sollte die methode keyPressed ausgeführt werden. Das passiert aber nicht... . ich vermute dass ich irgendwas vergessen habe, ich komme aber nichtt drauf...

```
package com.greenStudios.listeners;

import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.awt.event.KeyListener;

import com.greenStudios.objects.WorldController;

public class FNTBKeyListener implements KeyListener {
    public enum KeyPressed {
        UP, DOWN, LEFT, RIGHT
    }

    private final WorldController controller;

    public FNTBKeyListener(WorldController controller) {
        super();
        System.out.println("d");
        this.controller = controller;

    }

    @Override
    public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
        System.out.println("c");
        int keyCode = e.getKeyCode();
        switch (keyCode) {
        case KeyEvent.VK_UP:
            System.out.println("X");
            controller.onKeypressed(KeyPressed.UP);
            break;
        case KeyEvent.VK_DOWN:
            System.out.println("X");
            controller.onKeypressed(KeyPressed.DOWN);
            break;
        case KeyEvent.VK_LEFT:
            System.out.println("X");
            controller.onKeypressed(KeyPressed.LEFT);
            break;
        case KeyEvent.VK_RIGHT:
            System.out.println("X");
            controller.onKeypressed(KeyPressed.RIGHT);
            break;
        default:
            break;
        }

    }

    @Override
    public void keyReleased(KeyEvent arg0) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub

    }

    @Override
    public void keyTyped(KeyEvent arg0) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub

    }

}
```
Könnte mir jmd weiterhelfen?
LG bttl


----------



## Meniskusschaden (29. Okt 2017)

Hast du den Listener denn überhaupt einer Komponente hinzugefügt und hat diese Komponente auch den Fokus?


----------



## Battleju (29. Okt 2017)

der komponente hinzufügen, danke


----------

